

Imagotag – Electronic Shelf Labelling - speeq
http://www.imagotag.com/

======
n0rm
Biggest product killer for these is the need for IT management.

Prove to retailers that your product is install-and-forget or they'll shy away
from the unpredictable maintenance costs.

